# Dorian Yates posts on FB that the Holocaust is fake.



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2014)

According to Dorian "history is a lie"


----------



## MDR (Apr 6, 2014)

What a stupid asshole.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice responses from one John Conner!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2014)

how on earth could that be a good idea


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 6, 2014)

what a fool. I suppose he thinks hitler was just saving the world.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Nice responses from one John Conner!



Damn straight. Wtf Dorian Yates????


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2014)

wow...just...wow


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2014)

should I know who DM Tiberius is?

because Im confused by his Dr Who pic with a purebred APBT pic... seems like a conflict


I didn't see the holocaust article posted on yates wall. perhaps he took it down


----------



## charley (Apr 6, 2014)

I know I have a 'selfie' of Tiberius somewhere around the house, but this will have to do....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2014)

Heh..THAT Tiberius was the first to come to mind to my credit

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Apr 6, 2014)

He must be a fucking nazi, or an iranian. Those the only doochebags who say that shit. I went to dachau and auchevitz when iwas stationed in germany, that shit is real.  I'd like to pop that dude's skull open w/baseball bat. Dirtbag


----------



## murf23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gotta know when to keep your mouth shut ,,,,Im surprised and still find it hard to believe . Can he really be that dumb . He is a public figure and is sure to lose money over something like that . Hard to believe


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2014)

Mirin that Mr John Connors comments. 



If any of you have ever been to the holocaust museum I think you would find it pretty hard to believe it could be faked. Sad


----------



## cube789 (Apr 7, 2014)

lmao props to heavy


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

I now understand why Dorian ignored my invitation to IMF


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 7, 2014)

It's even worse after you read the article. ..


----------



## malk (Apr 7, 2014)

fvck..theres bunk concentration camps now wtf.....did he write that article,cant see any
of his views on the subject.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I now understand why Dorian ignored my invitation to IMF


ya he said their were to many jews here


----------



## cube789 (Apr 7, 2014)

looks like he's been brainwashed


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 7, 2014)

well i think its safe to say that he wont be getting any movie rolls soon haha


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

This is just hearsay, but a friend told me that he use to be a skinhead.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2014)

He's entitled to have an opinion on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

^^ lol ok


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^ lol ok



He's wrong, but he's allowed to think what he wants.  It doesn't affect me, I know that the holocaust happened.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> He's wrong, but he's allowed to think what he wants.  It doesn't affect me, I know that the holocaust happened.



Sure, however opinion voiced privately rather than splashed all over FB!


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sure, however opinion voiced privately rather than splashed all over FB!



The internet just gives more opportunity for idiots to show their ignorance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> The internet just gives more opportunity for idiots to show their ignorance.



Wonder if his supplement business is impacted. What an arse hat!


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Wonder if his supplement business is impacted. What an arse hat!



If it is impacted negatively it's what he gets for opening his mouth like he did.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm with Zaphod. He can state his opinions on facebook. I don't wish ill will on him, but at the same time, what he is doing is fucking dumb and I will have no sympathy for him when it bites him in the ass. 

Kind of sucks though when you find out that people you respect are douche nozzles. I wish he would have just kept that shit to himself.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I'm with Zaphod. He can state his opinions on facebook. I don't wish ill will on him, but at the same time, what he is doing is fucking dumb and I will have no sympathy for him when it bites him in the ass.
> 
> Kind of sucks though when you find out that people you respect are douche nozzles. I wish he would have just kept that shit to himself.



I had a ton of respect for him.  Until lately.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 7, 2014)

Most history isn't a lie, its just full of omissions and very one sided.  Luckily those who survived the Holocaust and the Allies who were first to see the atrocities got to give their account loud and clear.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 7, 2014)

I knew Dorian well over a decade ago. That's not the one I knew. He's obviously got something wrong in the head. My Grandfather was Army WWII, and he took a jar of gold (fillings) teeth off a nazi soldier. He sent it home, and I found it in a drawer as a kid. Anyone who denies what happened back then is a complete lunatic.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

Given the chance, how many of you would still train with him?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Given the chance, how many of you would still train with him?



Sadly, I don't think I would. I don't want to associate with a nazi. It sucks to have to say that.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Given the chance, how many of you would still train with him?



I won't train with mentally ill people. Myself and a few others had a meal with him after an expo over a decade ago, and he didn't mention any nutty shit then. He was actually rather quiet, and reserved. Of course, we didn't ask how he felt about World War II. We were basically dragging tired, and talked about food more than anything else. He's obviously had some recent brain issues to come up with something like this. My Grandfather is long passed, but I wish I would have asked why he sent home that jar of teeth. I'd rather have a German machine gun, or something like that. Lol!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I pass on training with hate mongers.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 8, 2014)

do you think someone hacked his facebook ? possibly iran ? haha


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 8, 2014)

anythings possible


----------



## l69lou (Apr 8, 2014)

It's funny how nuts like this wait for many years to pass after the fact before making such ridiculous claims . If they had made them right after WW2 our fathers who had witnessed the carnage first hand would have shut them up . Or maybe that jewish guy I used to work with who had his nazi concentration camp number still tated on his wrist would have spoken up . To have someone I respect so much say this , well it breaks my heart . Why Dorian why ?


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dorian Yates should go to Iran, he would fit right in


----------



## Lifter247 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow great way to get people to view you as an asshole


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2014)

Did Yates post that or just pass it on.  Did he actually comment on it.  

He's English so I assume he can say that, but in certain European countries one could go to jail for that.

As for the Holocaust, it did exist.  The evidence is ample.  

Has the Jewish community used it to advance the Zionist agenda?  Absolutely.

Lots of non-Jews died in the concentration camps and many died from Typhus.  The Holocaust is known as a Jewish persecution and was, but many others were included.

As for Yates, his opinions are his own business.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol Big Smoothy. Alway good to hear your Jewish perspective


----------



## murf23 (Apr 16, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I pass on training with hate mongers.






Best photo shoot of Dorian ever ^^^^^


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol Big Smoothy. Alway good to hear your Jewish perspective



You're still on that joke, eh?

I am 100% Goyim.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> what a fool. I suppose he thinks hitler was just saving the world.



It wasn't fake. Only the part about the death camps was fabricated. The part about the death camps was fabricated in order to justify the creation of the Jewish state of Israel. Hitler was heavy handed by forcefully relocating the Jews throughout Europe. But, he was ultimately just trying to create a strong united Europe. So, yes and no. There was persecution, but never a holocaust. Hitler could have created a strong united Europe to counter the spread of communism, prevented the cold was, and we would be far ahead in terms of science, medicine, and space exploration. Unfortunately, the Jews ha the clout, at the time, to paint him as a psychopath.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> do you think someone hacked his facebook ? possibly iran ? haha


I was wondering the same thing, its not hard for someone to hack facebook, and then trash someones reputation. But if that was the case I would be screaming that at the top of my lungs the minute I found out this happened.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 28, 2014)

WOW..... crazy.....


----------



## Mudge (May 5, 2014)

I really like Dorian, in general, and I'm glad he is open minded to a number of things... but if that is really him then I think he is going off the deep end of conspiracy theories.


----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It wasn't fake. Only the part about the death camps was fabricated. The part about the death camps was fabricated in order to justify the creation of the Jewish state of Israel. Hitler was heavy handed by forcefully relocating the Jews throughout Europe. But, he was ultimately just trying to create a strong united Europe. So, yes and no. There was persecution, but never a holocaust. Hitler could have created a strong united Europe to counter the spread of communism, prevented the cold was, and we would be far ahead in terms of science, medicine, and space exploration. Unfortunately, the Jews ha the clout, at the time, to paint him as a psychopath.



lol 20+ million Russians killed alone, millions upon millions of other Europeans slaughtered.. sounds like a united Europe
pull your head outa your ass and read a book


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2014)

He' has some good points. Hitler has been painted as a monster for the last 80 years. But, what he was  actually doing was trying to neutralize the death grip that the kykes on Europe's economy at the time, which was causing unprecedented hyperinflation throughout Europe. Although most were simply relocated throughout Europe to break up the jews' control on the economy, the jews took advantage of the "persecution" in order to justify the creation of the illegitimate Jew stdfd grow, they start


----------



## cube789 (May 10, 2014)

nothing worse then a preachy ex addict whos just read mein kampf


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2014)

^ Can't rep you again cube.

The only 2 good passible points that evil son of a bitch ever had was a new syringe and that point on the top of his head!


----------



## HFO3 (May 10, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He' has some good points. Hitler has been painted as a monster for the last 80 years. But, what he was  actually doing was trying to neutralize the death grip that the kykes on Europe's economy at the time, which was causing unprecedented hyperinflation throughout Europe. Although most were simply relocated throughout Europe to break up the jews' control on the economy, the jews took advantage of the "persecution" in order to justify the creation of the illegitimate Jew stdfd grow, they start



WTF. only an imbecile would write such garbage.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> what he was  actually doing was trying to neutralize the death grip that the kykes on Europe's economy at the time



I think when you use the term "kyke" you kind of kill your messages supposed legitimacy.


----------



## raysd21 (May 12, 2014)

Mudge said:


> I think when you use the term "kyke" you kind of kill your messages supposed legitimacy.



I think his swastika avatar killed it way before the Kyke remark bro.  Looks like someone made him change it up lol.  And to the rest of the peeps who cares what Dorians opinions are... he lifts weights for a living he's not in charge of foreign relations or anything or runnin for govna....


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2014)

Those poor, Talmudic, non-semitic khazarian mongols and their non-deceptive peaceful ways. Why is erryone always picking on them and denying that the state of Israel is legitimate? I mean...its not like they have the 4th largest nuclear arsenal on the planet. Its not like they believe Mary was a whore and Jesus is burning in hell in his own excrement. (even though the Koran sees mary as the most righteous woman in the Islamic tradition and Jesus as a prophet) i mean, its not like they see everyone as Goyim, akin to cattle and beasts of burden put here to serve them. Its not like they reside in an apartheid state and systematically kill their true semitic neighbors (who actually have a bloodline connection to the ancient hebrews) with white phosphorus and D.U. Its not like Israel is the most racist state on the planet yet they push the "race doesnt exist" nonsense agenda here in the states via proxy mossad agents, aka the media. Its not like they have a devious agenda or used the holocaust to create the zionist state of Is-real-hell. Its not like there is evidence clearly showing Israels involvement in 9/11. Wait they did? There is? wtf..no way. Cant be.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (May 13, 2014)

> I mean...its not like they have the 4th largest nuclear arsenal on the planet



Yeah stop hatin on those non-deceptive peaceful Jews.  They are way down the list with the 6th largest nuclear arsenal on the planet.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2014)

Guy has a skinhead tattoo on his forearm, kinda expect him to be racist, just sayn


----------



## brianbuilder (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe you should ask his Asian wife how much of a white supremacist he is.





"You must understand, the leading Bolsheviks who took over Russia were not Russians. They hated Russians. They hated Christians. Driven by ethnic hatred they tortured and slaughtered millions of Russians without a shred of human remorse. It cannot be overstated. Bolshevism committed the greatest human slaughter of all time. The fact that most of the world is ignorant and uncaring about this enormous crime is proof that the global media is in the hands of the perpetrators." - Nobel Prize winning novelist and historian, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn.

"We mustn't forget that some of greatest murderers of modern times were Jewish" - Sever Plocker, Israeli ynet news.

&#147;The Modern Age is the Jewish Age, and the twentieth century, in particular, is the Jewish Century.&#148;
- Yuri Slezkine, in his book &#147;The Jewish Century&#148;, Prof. of History U.C. Berkeley

&#147;If you're not careful, the media will have you hating the people who are being oppressed, and loving the people who are doing the oppressing.&#148;  Malcolm X 

The Protocols Of Zion, first page summary:

Goyim are mentally inferior to Jews and can&#146;t run their nations properly.  For their sake and ours, we need to abolish their governments and replace them with a single government.  This will take a long time and involve much bloodshed, but it&#146;s for a good cause.  Here&#146;s what we&#146;ll need to do:

    Place our agents and helpers everywhere
    Take control of the media and use it in propaganda for our plans
    Start fights between different races, classes and religions
    Use bribery, threats and blackmail to get our way
    Use Freemasonic Lodges to attract potential public officials
    Appeal to successful people&#146;s egos
    Appoint puppet leaders who can be controlled by blackmail
    Replace royal rule with socialist rule, then communism, then despotism
    Abolish all rights and freedoms, except the right of force by us
    Sacrifice people (including Jews sometimes) when necessary
    Eliminate religion; replace it with science and materialism
    Control the education system to spread deception and destroy intellect
    Rewrite history to our benefit
    Create entertaining distractions
    Corrupt minds with filth and perversion
    Encourage people to spy on one another
    Keep the masses in poverty and perpetual labor
    Take possession of all wealth, property and especially gold
    Use gold to manipulate the markets, cause depressions etc.
    Introduce a progressive tax on wealth
    Replace sound investment with speculation
    Make long-term interest-bearing loans to governments
    Give bad advice to governments and everyone else

Eventually the Goyim will be so angry with their governments (because we&#146;ll blame them for the resulting mess) that they&#146;ll gladly have us take over.  We will then appoint a descendant of David to be king of the world, and the remaining Goyim will bow down and sing his praises.


----------



## brianbuilder (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## brianbuilder (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## brianbuilder (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you guy calling Yates a "conspiracy nut" for saying 9/11 was an Zionist plot know that 3 skyscrapers fell on 9/11? Yet planes only hit 2 of the buildings. Wake up and smell the conspiracy.


----------



## brianbuilder (Jul 25, 2014)




----------

